# CTF des RV Blitz Oberbexbach am 2. Juni



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (20. Mai 2013)

am Sonntag den 2.6.2013 findet wieder unsere CTF am Höcherberg statt.
Start ist von 7-10 Uhr an der Grundschule Oberbexbach.
Wir haben eine große Schleife um den Höcherberg mit 68km, eine mittlere mit 47km und eine kleinere mit 25km.
mehr Infos auf unserer Internetseite unter: RV-Blitz-Oberbexbach.de

oder direkt zur Streckeninfo:
http://www.saarsportvereine.de/content_01/sites/rv-blitz-oberbexbach/?index.php&ID=36738&level=2&Top_ID=6168&mnlvl1ID=2240

wir hoffen auf gutes Wetter


----------



## medicus41 (22. Mai 2013)

RV-Blitz-Oberbe schrieb:


> am Sonntag den 2.6.2013 findet wieder unsere CTF am Höcherberg statt.
> Start ist von 7-10 Uhr an der Grundschule Oberbexbach.
> Wir haben eine große Schleife um den Höcherberg mit 68km, eine mittlere mit 47km und eine kleinere mit 25km.
> mehr Infos auf unserer Internetseite unter: RV-Blitz-Oberbexbach.de
> ...


 
Wenn es so weiter geht wird es wie im letzten Jahr........nass. aber diemal mit noch viel mehr Matschepampe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (22. Mai 2013)

Bis zum 2.6. hat es sich ausgeregnet und dann haben wir 30°. 

Gut das habe ich für Pfingsten auch schon mal gehofft....

Gibt es die Streckenkarte evtl. noch in einer besseren Auflösung, ich kann da fast nichts erkennen oder noch besser einen GPS-Track.
Der wäre auch hilfreich, falls irgendwelche Witzbolde die Streckenmarkierung entfernen.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Mai 2013)

der Termin passt, bis dahin dürfte es auch kein Wasser am Himmel mehr geben.


----------



## medicus41 (25. Mai 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> der Termin passt, bis dahin dürfte es auch kein Wasser am Himmel mehr geben.



Da hat wohl jemand besonders gute Connection zu Petrus


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. Mai 2013)

in Oberbexbach regnet es NIE 

immerhin fahre ich seit knapp sieben Jahren fast täglich aufem Weg nach Frankenholz durch Oberbexbach und es hat dort noch nie geregnet, sogenannter Wüstenort halt


----------



## medicus41 (26. Mai 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> in Oberbexbach regnet es NIE
> 
> immerhin fahre ich seit knapp sieben Jahren fast täglich aufem Weg nach Frankenholz durch Oberbexbach und es hat dort noch nie geregnet, sogenannter Wüstenort halt



Ach, du fährst noch Fahrrad?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. Mai 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Ach, du fährst noch Fahrrad?



heute nicht du Freischwimmer


----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (27. Mai 2013)

*Streckenmarkierungen*

uns kam früher auch Mal der ein oder andere Streckenpfeil "abhanden" aber seit 3 Jahren habe wir nur Bodensprühpfeile. Die Fahrer können in Fahrtrichtung schauen und finden dann am Boden rechtzeitig die Pfeile. Wir bekamen auch Rückmeldungen, dass man so auch zügiger fahren kann.
Wir habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht und keiner hatte sich mehr verfahren. Zur Sicherheit fährt morgens, vorm Start, ein Kontrollfahrer die ganze Strecke ab und bessert bei Bedarf aus.

Und in der Tat, letztes Jahr hatten wir die Tage vorher Regen und vom Wetteramt eine Unwetterwarnung fürs Saarland, aber der große Regen kam erst gegen 15 Uhr. 

Ein Waschplatz für die Bikes und warme Duschen für die Biker sind bereitgestellt


----------



## Felgen-Bremser (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
kann ich mit meinem Elektro-MTB bei euch mitfahren ?


----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (27. Mai 2013)

Ja, selbstverständlich

wir hatten letztes Jahr schon E-Biker die bei unseren MTB-Veranstaltungen mitgefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. Mai 2013)

RV-Blitz-Oberbe schrieb:


> Zur Sicherheit fährt morgens, vorm Start, ein Kontrollfahrer die ganze Strecke ab und bessert bei Bedarf aus.



Frank hat mich schon eingeladen um 6Uhr mit ihm zu starten


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Mai 2013)

Felgen-Bremser" data-source="post: 10632725"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Felgen-Bremser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann ich mit meinem Elektro-MTB bei euch mitfahren ?



Da musst du aber aufpassen das dir keiner den Akku klaut...


----------



## medicus41 (28. Mai 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Frank hat mich schon eingeladen um 6Uhr mit ihm zu starten



Aber vorher schön mit den Hunden Gassi


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. Mai 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Aber vorher schön mit den Hunden Gassi



mache ich wenn ich kurz vorher vom Emmes heimkomme


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (29. Mai 2013)

Ich bin am So am Start. Hoffe das viele kommen und ich mich eventuell Leuten anschließen kann die die mittlere Tour fahren

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mimo6666 (29. Mai 2013)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> Ich bin am So am Start. Hoffe das viele kommen und ich mich eventuell Leuten anschließen kann die die mittlere Tour fahren
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2




Wann willst den Starten am Sonntag??
Überleg auch ob ich komm und die mittlere Tour mitdüse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (30. Mai 2013)

mimo6666 schrieb:


> Wann willst den Starten am Sonntag??
> Überleg auch ob ich komm und die mittlere Tour mitdüse



Hey

Ich wollte so um 9 Uhr dort sein. 
Aber Düsen ist bei mir ein Fremdwort


----------



## mimo6666 (30. Mai 2013)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich wollte so um 9 Uhr dort sein.
> Aber Düsen ist bei mir ein Fremdwort



Eijo ich meinte ich ja gemütlich düsen 
Ei sollen mir uns dann um 8.45 treffen??


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (30. Mai 2013)

Das hört sich gut an. . 8:45 sollte passen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mimo6666 (30. Mai 2013)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an. . 8:45 sollte passen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Und wo sollen mir uns da treffen. War da noch nicht mit gefahren.
Bin heute ein Teil der Strecke gefahren. Wenn das Moin und Samstag weiter noch regnet, wird es ganz schön matschig und vorallem rutschig. War heute schon paar mal quer


----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Mai 2013)

mimo6666 schrieb:


> Wenn das Moin und Samstag weiter noch regnet, wird es ganz schön matschig und vorallem rutschig.



Grip wird absolut überbewertet


----------



## mimo6666 (31. Mai 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Grip wird absolut überbewertet


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (31. Mai 2013)

Mir fahre ja auch kein Rennrad .
Na solange die Sonne dabei scheint, ists mir egal obs Feucht ist. .
Ich war selber noch nie dort. Können uns ja direkt an der Anmeldung treffen.
Hab sowas an. http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc917ee74235197ab69f97dea5d861d23/s/O-Neal-Element-Villan-L-S-Trikot-wei%C3%9F-multi-Mod-2013.html#var_95805655

vlg


----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Mai 2013)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> Hab sowas an. http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Trikot-weiß-multi-Mod-2013.html#var_95805655
> 
> vlg



Hoffentlich mit Nackenprotektoren


----------



## mimo6666 (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hab das hier an ohne Nackenprotektor


----------



## mimo6666 (31. Mai 2013)

Ups bisje groß geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (31. Mai 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mit Nackenprotektoren



Als ob ich so gut Fahren könnte das ich sowas brauch .

Aber einen Rückenprotektor im Rucksack hab ich ;-).
Ei cool ich denk mit unseren extremen Outfits und unseren sau mießen können (zumindest mal bei mir) werden wir sicherlich auffallen. 
Freu mich schon!


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juni 2013)

Muss ich morgen wieder mit der Winterschlampe fahren 
Ich will endlich mal wieder trockene Trails haben


----------



## medicus41 (1. Juni 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Muss ich morgen wieder mit der Winterschlampe fahren
> Ich will endlich mal wieder trockene Trails haben



Im Gegensatz zum letzten Sonntag in Orscholz wird das morgen staubtrocken ð


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juni 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum letzten Sonntag in Orscholz wird das morgen staubtrocken ð



Von oben her ja aber der Boden ist vÃ¶llig durchweicht. Ich habe die ganze Woche die Bikes und die Klamotten gereinigt und habe im Momont keine Lust mehr auf Schlamm. Ich fahre schon ein dreiviertel Jahr im Schmodder rum...


----------



## medicus41 (1. Juni 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Von oben her ja aber der Boden ist vÃ¶llig durchweicht. Ich habe die ganze Woche die Bikes und die Klamotten gereinigt und habe im Momont keine Lust mehr auf Schlamm. Ich fahre schon ein dreiviertel Jahr im Schmodder rum...



Nicht nur Du ðððð


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juni 2013)

Hast natürlich Recht! WIR quälen uns schon seit Monaten durch die Pampe und würden uns mal wieder über etwas Staub freuen


----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. Juni 2013)

staubtrocken wars net, aber der Flammkuchen mit Rotwein an der ersten VP .... 
und die Strecke


----------



## medicus41 (2. Juni 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> staubtrocken wars net, aber der Flammkuchen mit Rotwein an der ersten VP ....
> und die Strecke



Nur ans Saufen denkt der wieder ð. Aber die Strecke war Super. Noch en Ticken weniger Matsch wÃ¤re auf meiner Wunschliste fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste Jahr. Und sehr gute Ausschilderung (obwohl wir uns an dem Weiher verhauen haben)


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. Juni 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> staubtrocken wars net, aber der Flammkuchen mit Rotwein an der ersten VP ....
> und die Strecke



Ja der Flammkuchen war sehr lecker...den Rotwein hab' ich garnet entdeckt....(ich hätte wohl eh' drauf verzichtet....). 

Großes *Lob* ans ORGA-Team sehr schöne Steckenführung und prima ausgeschildert, ein bisschen was zum Spritzen gab's auch....was will man mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Juni 2013)

Kann mich dem Lob der anderen nur anschließen! Immerhin hat es auf dem Parkplatz kurz vor Schluß gestaubt...

Auf der großen Strecke war es teilweise noch etwas matschig aber daran haben wir uns gewöhnt. Von mir gibt es für alles 10 von 10 Punkte


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. Juni 2013)

es war toll...alles gut organisiert, top Wetter und dann noch lecker Flammkuchen 

einen Kritikpunkt hab ich trotzdem....warum gingen die ganzen Höhenmeter über Singletrails hoch und über Waldautobahnen runter.
Umgekehrt fände ich besser


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (2. Juni 2013)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> es war toll...alles gut organisiert, top Wetter und dann noch lecker Flammkuchen
> 
> einen Kritikpunkt hab ich trotzdem....warum gingen die ganzen Höhenmeter über Singletrails hoch und über Waldautobahnen runter.
> Umgekehrt fände ich besser



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. Gerade Teilstück 2 war echt fordernd und hat mega Spass Berghoch gemacht. Aber egal wo es ging immer über Straßen oder Forststraßen runter. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Juni 2013)

...vielleicht weil die Trails im umgekehrten Fall völlig kaputt gebremst und die Veranstaltung dadurch gefährdet wäre?

Schließlich dürfen wir durchaus sensible Pfade befahren.


----------



## Skeletor23 (3. Juni 2013)

wo gibts eigentlich die Bilder zu sehen?
sind die schon online?


----------



## medicus41 (3. Juni 2013)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> wo gibts eigentlich die Bilder zu sehen?
> sind die schon online?



Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (3. Juni 2013)

An der Verpflegungsstelle 1 wurden Bilder von 2 Frauen gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeletor23 (3. Juni 2013)

Die 2 Frauen haben auch auf der Strecke Bilder gemacht. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere an 5 verschiedenen Stellen.


----------



## zenkem (4. Juni 2013)

Bilder:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4fp6x25xh9gf3lt/_1qBiJplRh


----------



## zenkem (4. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## Skeletor23 (4. Juni 2013)

zenkem schrieb:


> Bilder:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4fp6x25xh9gf3lt/_1qBiJplRh



schöne Bilder...leider bin ich irgendwie auf keinem drauf 

was ist mit den Bildern von den beiden Fotografinnen?


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (4. Juni 2013)

Vielen dank für die Bilder!
Auf dem einen habt ihr mich in meiner stärksten Diziplin erwischt ^^ 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mimo6666 (4. Juni 2013)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Bilder!
> Auf dem einen habt ihr mich in meiner stärksten Diziplin erwischt ^^ Anhang anzeigen 252809
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedbiker14 (5. Juni 2013)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> wo gibts eigentlich die Bilder zu sehen?
> sind die schon online?


Hier ist auch mal ein Video von der Schlammschlacht
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-wEX_iIy-Y"]Mountainbike  CTF Oberbexbach 2013 Teil 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Skeletor23 (6. Juni 2013)

speedbiker14 schrieb:


> Hier ist auch mal ein Video von der Schlammschlacht
> Mountainbike  CTF Oberbexbach 2013 Teil 1 - YouTube



cool...aber sag mal...was für ne Kamera hast du? irgendwie sieht das trotz HD noch etwas komisch aus. Ziemlich viele Artefakte.
Irgendwas beim codieren falsch gemacht vermute ich.


----------



## speedbiker14 (6. Juni 2013)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> cool...aber sag mal...was für ne Kamera hast du? irgendwie sieht das trotz HD noch etwas komisch aus. Ziemlich viele Artefakte.
> Irgendwas beim codieren falsch gemacht vermute ich.



Hi,
Das ist eine HD Drift Camera, ich habe ein anderes Program als sonst zum  schneiden benutzt deshalb ist das ganze nicht so Optimal geworden
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hier ist noch Teil 2 der langen Runde
http://youtu.be/5-15QtZQt0E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

